# CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?



## gug (7. August 2011)

*CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Hallo,

Wie der Titel des Threads schon andeutet habe ich ein Problem mit meinem CPU Kühler. Vor 2 Tagen ist mir nach mehreren Monaten der Lüfter meines Scythe Yasya kaputt gegangen. Zum genauen Hergang des kaputtgehens (?!?) kann ich leider nicht soviel sagen aber es könnte an großen Mengen von Staub liegen, die sich über die Monate auf dem gesamten Lüfter gesammelt haben. Fakt ist: seit vorgestern dreht sich da nichts mehr!

Der Lüfter war mit einer Lüftersteuerung ausgestattet, die bei den Öffnungen hinten am Gehäuse (da wo auch die Grafikkarte, Soundkarte etc.) platziert war ausgestattet.

Kann ich einfach nun einfach einen anderen Lüfter auf meinen Yasya setzen oder reicht seine Kühlleistung theoretisch auch als Passikühler aus?

Mein Prozessor ist ein AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition

Im Idle übersteigt die Temperatur des Prozessors laut CoreTemp 47°C nicht. Während dem Spielen von simplen Spiele wie League of Legends sind mir auch keine Ausfälle o.ä. aufgefallen.

Grüße gug


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Du kannst ja mal testen, wie gut der Yasa passiv läuft, sonst setz einfac einen neuen Lüfter drauf!


----------



## gug (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Kann ich den sowas wie den hier: 120x120x25 be quiet! Silent Wings USC 1500U/m 17dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, auch an den CPU-Lüfter Anschluss auf dem Mobo anschließen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Klar kannst du das!
In dem Fall wäre ein PWM-Lüfter evtl. eher angebracht aber du kannst den auch nehmen!


----------



## Jackey555 (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Also für Passiv- oder Semipassiv ist der nicht ausgelegt. Das ein Lüfter einfach gar nichts merh macht ist komisch. Hast du evtl bei einem Umbau den Lüfterstecker aus versehen ausgesteckt oder er hat sich gelöst? Check doch mal die Kabel. Evtl hast die Lüftersteuerung ja im Bios o.ä. derart niedrig eingestellt, dass er sich erst unter Last dreht. Auch mal überprüfen....

Wenn tatsächlich der Lüfter defekt ist (was ich nicht glaube) kannst du ihn natürlich gegen einen beliebigen 120mm Lüfter tauschen. Wenn es günstig sein soll würde ich einen Scyteh Slipstream 1200 empfehelen. Wenn es etwas mehr sein darf einen 120mm Silentwings USC oder einen NB Multiframe S2.


----------



## Dan19 (7. August 2011)

Der CPU Lüfter Anschluss am Mainboard ist ein normaler 3 Pin Anschluss, der jedoch durch die Wärme der CPU geregelt wird. Also je heißer die CPU desto schneller dreht der Lüfter. Da es ein normaler 3Pin Anschluss ist, kannst du daran jeden beliebigen Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## gug (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

@Jackey555: Ich hatte in letzter Zeit keinen Umbau o.ä. Kabel habe ich gecheckt und an der Lüftersteuerung im Bios habe ich auch nichts gemacht. Es ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur zuviel Staub im Kugellager des Lüfters (bin erstmal mit dem Fön durch den Pc weil ich vor lauter Staub keine Luft mehr bekommen habe als ich den mal aufgemacht hatte).

@Hansvonwurst: Was genau ist ein PWM-Lüfter?

@Dan19: Danke fürs aufklären über den CPU-Lüfter Anschluss auf dem Mobo


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

PWM heißt, dass man über einen 4-Pin Anschluss den Lüfter regeln kann, wie es bei CPU-Kühlern üblich ist!
So lassen sich z.B. Drehzahlen einstellen!


----------



## Jackey555 (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von PWM gegenüber Voltage? PWM kann doch Nebengeräusche verursachen und man kann nicht ganz so niedrige Drehzahlen fahren. Also warum sollte man einen PWM nehmen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Weil man sowohl im BIOS als auch über Software den Lüfter regeln kann!


----------



## Jackey555 (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Also ich hab keinen Lüfter an meinem MB angeschlossen. Als dort noch welche angeschlossen waren konnte ich PWM oder Voltage wäheln. Ich konnte ebenso bei Voltage über Speedfan und das Bios die Lüfter regeln lassen. Ebenso kann ich bei meiner Lüftersteuerung ziwschen PWM und Voltage wechseln. 

Erklär mir das doch bitte mal mit der Regelung über Software und Bios, das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Kev95 (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Erklär mir das doch bitte mal mit der Regelung über Software und Bios, das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


 4-Pin spricht PWM-Lüfter werden über einen zusätzlichen 5V Steuerkanal gelegelt.
Per Puls Modulation, davon wird dann (aus dem englischen Begriff) auch PVM abgeleitet.

Bei 3-Pin-Lüftern ist das anders. Diese werden durch die Regulierung der Spannung geregelt.


----------



## Jackey555 (7. August 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter kaputt... und jetzt?*

Mir ist bewusst wie PWM funktioniert. Es wird immer 12 Volt aber in bestimmten  abständen geliefert. An -  Aus - Aus....usw. Dadurch wird die Drehzahl  bestimmt. Meine Frage bezog sich auf das



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von PWM  gegenüber Voltage? PWM kann doch Nebengeräusche verursachen und man kann  nicht ganz so niedrige Drehzahlen fahren. Also warum sollte man einen  PWM nehmen?



Und vor allem habe ich die Antwort nicht verstanden.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Weil man sowohl im BIOS als auch über Software den Lüfter regeln kann!




und deswegen nochmal gefragt warum man PWM verwenden sollte.




Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ich konnte ebenso bei Voltage über Speedfan und das Bios die Lüfter regeln lassen.
> 
> Erklär mir das doch bitte mal mit der Regelung über Software und Bios, das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------

